# Prop/pose ideas....



## Corry (Sep 23, 2005)

Ooook....I have a portrait session coming up sometime in the next month (gotta figure out the exact date yet!), and my subjects are going to be two liiittle liiiittle girls!  A 1 year old and a 2 1/2 year old....I plan to take them to the park, and do some there, and now that I have a decent place for my studio, will probably do some in there if possible, as well.  I've only done one other portrait session so far, and it was a little boy, so I've only got boy props at the moment.  I do have a small wooden rocking chair, and a kid sized park bench that I definately plan to use...but other than that, I need to figure out some props and poses...and could definately use a refresher on tips for working wif widdle ones (  Alison   )    Oh, and WISH ME LUCK!  Oh...and I do plan on doing a lot of candids, but would like to attempt a pose or two.


----------



## aussiemummy (Sep 24, 2005)

hi. I have only just completed my first official photo shoot. it involved taking photoes of two little girls. one 20 months and one almost 1.
It was really hard to get them to stay still for very long, so you need to be quick. always use a shutter speed of no less than 1/100 sec. i made the mistake of having a shutter speed of around 1/50, and quite a few of my pics came out blurry because i just wasn't quick enough. 

it's also quite a challenge to get them to look at you when you take the shot. they are usually so imersed in what they are doing that they don't have time to bother with the silly lady with the camera  

as for girls props, you can make a quick and easy tutu from instructions here:
http://www.twopeasinabucket.com/pg.asp?cmd=display&layout_id=651484

i had the little girls i photographed sit/play on a little childs wodden chair in front of a white sheet and next to a window. 
that's how i got these shots:











HTH. goodluck


----------



## aussiemummy (Sep 24, 2005)

i thought i'd add this too. it's a pic of my daughter in the tutu that i made from the instructions on the link.


----------



## Corry (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you, those are some cute pictures. 

Anyone else have any ideas or tips for me?


----------



## Soraiden (Sep 24, 2005)

Great thread guys!  This one is helping me as well...

Going to take some of a 4 year old little girl within the next month or so.  Just for a friend...just for fun (practice for me), but these are definitely helping me.

Thanks


----------



## Soraiden (Sep 24, 2005)

Not sure if you are crafty?  Along the same lines as the tutu... little, sparkly fairy wings...could look cute in the park.    Really easy to make, too!

The chair & the bench are always classics!  

If they are at a park... 
Experiment with the many angles of jungle gyms.    Waterfountain...hmm...
Too late in the season for blowing dandelions, but how about the many colors of fall leaves.
Apples?  Apples or bails of hay for fall...
Picnic blankets
Tea party in the park?
A wagon
Old fashion wheel barrow full of apples, their favorite stuffed toy, or kids!
I'm not a big fan of wicker...but I have seen some lovely poses with pieces (chairs, baskets, benches, etc.)

Here's one about child photo tips...
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14337&highlight=child+pose

I liked this one...
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28315&highlight=pose


----------



## 'Daniel' (Sep 24, 2005)

You could have the older one holding the younger ones hand the older standing the younger sitting.  Taken with both whole bodies in view.  I see it as straight on but maybe another angle would work.


----------



## Soraiden (Sep 24, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> You could have the older one holding the younger ones hand the older standing the younger sitting. Taken with both whole bodies in view. I see it as straight on but maybe another angle would work.


 
I can see it.


----------



## Alison (Sep 25, 2005)

As for props, I usually stay with very simple and my favorites are a chair and a little wooden bench. The key to working with very young children is NOT to try and pose them. Little ones have very firm ideas on what they do and more importantly don't want to do. If the youngest is walking, a classic shot is to get them holding hands and walking away from the camera. Most kids this age like to play peek a boo. I got a very reluctant girl to smile a bit by playing that game using my reflector while Aubrey snapped the picture. I've also noticed that children usually photograph the best when they don't realize they are being watching. You're more likely to get a natural smile or expression if you can stay out of view and use a longer range lens, I love my 70-200 for this purpose. 

Also, some of my parent favorites have been pensive looks, or even crying because they capture what the child was really like at that stage. Toddlers have such a range of emotions


----------



## LizM (Sep 25, 2005)

Well, a lot of it just depends on the park and the time of the day (where the shadows/light is). One I did in the park with a young one wound up being at his naptime (oy, what a mess) but I got a few passable shots anyway. I would suggest doing the playground equipment ones as sepia or B&W - kinda hides the dirt and scratches.


















Some others I did were at a botanical gardens and there were lots of stuff to use like a little waterfall and garden statues..even an old hollow tree stump!


----------



## Soraiden (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow, LizM, what a great collection... such sweeties, too.  I like that tree stump!


----------



## LizM (Sep 25, 2005)

Soraiden said:
			
		

> Wow, LizM, what a great collection... such sweeties, too. I like that tree stump!


 
Thanks!  And unfortunately I can't take idea credit on the stump.  My best friend (like a sister to me for nearly 3 decades) and mom of the cutie (really a terror in disguise) had the idea!  But it worked out great!


----------



## Corry (Sep 25, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> As for props, I usually stay with very simple and my favorites are a chair and a little wooden bench. The key to working with very young children is NOT to try and pose them. Little ones have very firm ideas on what they do and more importantly don't want to do. If the youngest is walking, a classic shot is to get them holding hands and walking away from the camera. Most kids this age like to play peek a boo. I got a very reluctant girl to smile a bit by playing that game using my reflector while Aubrey snapped the picture. I've also noticed that children usually photograph the best when they don't realize they are being watching. You're more likely to get a natural smile or expression if you can stay out of view and use a longer range lens, I love my 70-200 for this purpose.
> 
> *Also, some of my parent favorites have been pensive looks, or even crying because they capture what the child was really like at that stage. Toddlers have such a range of emotions*




One of my favorite pics of your is of your boys...the one where your younger little one is crying, and his big brother is just looking down like he's bored or sad maybe.  

Thanks for the great info everyone...keep it comin!  I will talk to the girls' aunt (she's my co-worker, and the one that wants these done) and we'll work up a game plan so we can figure out what shots we want to try (the walking away thing is good) and so I can give her tips on how to help out with getting the girls attention away from me and what I'm doin. 

Thanks again...and again, keep it comin!


----------



## Soraiden (Sep 25, 2005)

LizM said:
			
		

> Thanks! And unfortunately I can't take idea credit on the stump. My best friend (like a sister to me for nearly 3 decades) and mom of the cutie (really a terror in disguise) had the idea! But it worked out great!


 
LOL... a terror in disguise, gotta love 'em.


----------



## Corry (Sep 26, 2005)

Sweet! I found a picture of the children's park bench that I have:






...and the rocking chair:






I was surprised to find the EXACT bench and chair that I have! 

Here are some ideas I had for props...I was thinking maybe a simple little teddy bear, and a childrens book or two...it might make a cute picture if I could get them both looking at the book.


----------



## Alison (Sep 26, 2005)

With young kids and props I've found it best if they use their own toys/books. Also toddlers can be very um....self centered and trying to move from one prop to the next can often lead to tears if they think what you have is "theirs". :mrgreen: I've done the older reading to the younger several times with good results.


----------



## LizM (Sep 26, 2005)

Hats, high heels, and cheap bead necklaces make really cute poses too.  Just have one shoe partially on the foot of the seated child and snap away as they try to get the hat and necklace off.  CUTE!


----------



## Corry (Sep 30, 2005)

We came up with a date for the portraits! On Saturday October 8th, at 9 am in the morning...she said they start getting cranky around 11:30, so that should be plenty of time to get them done.  We discussed ideas and props yesterday...I'm excited...can't wait!   Now I've just gotta get my unpacking done (at least mostly!) and get my studio set up in the new place...and get some practice in with the lighting in the place, since my window light has changed dramatically, as well as any bounced light, since I have such high ceilings.


----------



## Corry (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok...I'm preparing for Saturday...yesterday I went and got some toys to use as props, cuz I only had boy props.  We have a Value City not too far, so I got em cheap. :mrgreen:  I bought a toy shopping cart with toy 'groceries' in it, a book, and 'dress up' set, with a tiara, some bead necklaces, and thinks like that in it, and a toy phone.  Any other prop suggestions?  I told my co-worker (the girl's aunt) that is bringing them for the pictures to bring some toys and things, too.   

TWO MORE DAYS!


----------



## LizM (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't forget whatever the child's favorite toy is.  Whether the parents hate the toy or not it is a part of who the child is right now and a good thing to record.

Best of luck Saturday!


----------



## Corry (Oct 7, 2005)

LizM said:
			
		

> Don't forget whatever the child's favorite toy is.  Whether the parents hate the toy or not it is a part of who the child is right now and a good thing to record.
> 
> Best of luck Saturday!




Thanks! I'm preparing and setting up now.  I told the aunt (the one who is bringing the girls) to bring some favorite toys and books.  I'm excited...I can't wait!


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2005)

They just called...they'll be here in 10 minutes! AAAAAH! Give me some last minute good luck vibes, k?


----------



## Soraiden (Oct 8, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> They just called...they'll be here in 10 minutes! AAAAAH! Give me some last minute good luck vibes, k?


 
Well, this is much later than 10 minutes...but I hope the shoot went wonderfully!  It's so cold here, so I hope you have better weather where you are


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2005)

It was chilly, but it went very well! I'm uploading the photos as we speak!   I'll post em as soon as I can!


----------



## Soraiden (Oct 8, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> It was chilly, but it went very well! I'm uploading the photos as we speak!  I'll post em as soon as I can!


 
Ohh! I can't wait to see, the suspense is killing me already


----------



## Corry (Oct 8, 2005)

Well here's two to start you off.  

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31776


----------

